# So sad..



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Storm's grandma passed away this morning.  She was a huge part of our training days and will be greatly missed by all who knew her.

RIP Luna.

My heart is broken for my trainer, his wife, and our training group. It definitely wont be the same out there without her.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

So sorry. It's always hard when the good ones go


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

It definitely is. It was hard for everyone to return back to training on Sunday. Very difficult to say good bye. 

At least I have her granddaughter here with me.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

So sorry


----------

